# LED headlight upgrade



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Has anyone researched LED headlight upgrades for lower trims? I’m specifically looking for OEM housing upgrade, not just putting LED bulb into halogen housing. 

Even at $2k this would be a decent upgrade for SE over price difference to SEL-P. 

EDIT: OEM parts are 5NL941081 and 5NL941082. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Coming from the GTI/R community, headlights replicas are a common upgrade. You can usually get a set between 500-700 $US.

There is a model available on AliExpress, but I would wait for a reputed seller such as BEC Auto Parts to release something.

I didn't plan to drop that kind of money on headlights and simply upgrade the bulbs, but I recently came accross a higher trim Tiguan and MAN those bi-xenon look amazing. I may wait and save more cash to get reps.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

bateau said:


> Has anyone researched LED headlight upgrades for lower trims? I’m specifically looking for OEM housing upgrade, not just putting LED bulb into halogen housing.
> 
> Even at $2k this would be a decent upgrade for SE over price difference to SEL-P.
> 
> ...


We have a H7RC HID kit that drops into the reflector without blinding glare, many go with this while they decide what type of upgrade they want, and many will stick with our H7RC kit after seeing the visibility they gain - all plug and play and worth the added visibility while you decide, plus there is no coding or extra wiring with this kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

Im not sure I would put these in, the Tiguan doesnt actually use a projector housing, so you will see a less focused beam pattern.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

bateau said:


> Has anyone researched LED headlight upgrades for lower trims? I’m specifically looking for OEM housing upgrade, not just putting LED bulb into halogen housing.
> 
> Even at $2k this would be a decent upgrade for SE over price difference to SEL-P.
> 
> ...


They're not really an upgrade, performance wise anyway. The LEDs are rated poor by IIHS, though the halogens aren't much better with marginal.
http://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv/2018

I am giving the H7RC HID kit a try this weekend. Designed specifically for the reflector housing with a shorter bulb and a shield to cut glare. Will post up my results.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

socialD said:


> They're not really an upgrade, performance wise anyway. The LEDs are rated poor by IIHS, though the halogens aren't much better with marginal.
> http://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv/2018
> 
> I am giving the H7RC HID kit a try this weekend. Designed specifically for the reflector housing with a shorter bulb and a shield to cut glare. Will post up my results.


I am also moving mine over from my B7 Passat as well. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

socialD said:


> I am giving the H7RC HID kit a try this weekend. Designed specifically for the reflector housing with a shorter bulb and a shield to cut glare. Will post up my results.


Following


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm still wrestling with getting the metal clips for the bulbs seated properly. But initial results look good.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone able to take a pic of the back of the headlight with the cover off?


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

socialD said:


> Anyone able to take a pic of the back of the headlight with the cover off?


Did you take the headlights off to install? I did on my B7 Passat. Takes like 5 minutes per side. I looked under the hood of my Tig and it looks very similar. Makes it a lot easier to work with. Just need to determine how the grill come into play. Hoping to get some time tomorrow to tinker.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

No was reluctant to do that without a repair manual or a diy somewhere. But at this point sure it would be easier.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

socialD said:


> No was reluctant to do that without a repair manual or a diy somewhere. But at this point sure it would be easier.


Otherwise it?s really tough to line it up and twist. I?ll see if I can take a go at it tomorrow.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah and it seems to be a slightly different bracket than the ones on all the other VWs with write ups/vids.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I remember removing the bulbs to check them and I had a hard time putting them back on. I guess the problem wasn't me afterall !

Take a break and try again later, Stay focused and don't get mad lol. I'll try to take a picture tomorrow morning for you.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I figured it out. One of the little tabs on the bracket had to be bent flat. It was causing enough interference to keep it from seating.

But somewhere along the way I lost the passenger light. Redid and double checked the connections and nothing. Possible I killed it trying to manipulate it?
So close, going to email for support


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Well hallelujah I got it to work. Started swapping components over to test and everything worked. Then put everything back in place and it all worked. 
I?ll see about putting together a diy with pics I took along the way later.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

socialD said:


> Well hallelujah I got it to work. Started swapping components over to test and everything worked. Then put everything back in place and it all worked.
> I?ll see about putting together a diy with pics I took along the way later.


Good job!
Now we need more pics from different angles and from the inside 

Did you need to adjust them with the screws?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the update and photos.

We updated the listing so there is no a 2018 model without the adapters and price reduction:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

We have many photos and videos of the H7RC


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Bawlti said:


> Good job!
> Now we need more pics from different angles and from the inside
> 
> Did you need to adjust them with the screws?


Haven?t even taken it out on the road yet. But the pattern looked pretty much the same as the halogens on the garage wall, just brighter so did not do anything with aim.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> Well hallelujah I got it to work. Started swapping components over to test and everything worked. Then put everything back in place and it all worked.
> I?ll see about putting together a diy with pics I took along the way later.





socialD said:


> Haven?t even taken it out on the road yet. But the pattern looked pretty much the same as the halogens on the garage wall, just brighter so did not do anything with aim.


Thank you - please keep us updated.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thank you - please keep us updated.


Moved over to my install thread but I do have a concern. I know cycling the power a lot wasn?t good at least for older HIDs. Will the tig?s auto stop/start functionality cut the lifetime of these? The lights do flicker a little when it starts back up just like the halogens did.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/#/topics/8918369


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> Moved over to my install thread but I do have a concern. I know cycling the power a lot wasn?t good at least for older HIDs. Will the tig?s auto stop/start functionality cut the lifetime of these? The lights do flicker a little when it starts back up just like the halogens did.
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/#/topics/8918369


Thanks for the update, these HID are plug and play meaning they will act just like your OEM, these will do whatever your OEM bulb does, our ballast work fine with the Auto/Start function of your car and why many choose our kits.

That URL doesn't work on a desktop - you are referring to this thread we assume:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit

We noticed the Fog LED are halogen, you can get the fogs to match your headlights with our kit - we are just not sure if it is a 9006 or H8 bulb - email [email protected] - we'd like to help:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit



.yuk. said:


> Any other options for the fogs? I'm interested in purchasing the HID plug and play for our '12 Tiguan, they look great. Got a yellowish fog? If not, any deals on the HID headlights and standard LED fog replacements together as a kit?


If you are looking for something bright to match our LED low the dual fogs where you can switch from yellow and white are popular:
https://deautokey.com/product/dual-...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

They are also brighter than many other models.


----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)

Any other options for the fogs? I'm interested in purchasing the HID plug and play for our '12 Tiguan, they look great. Got a yellowish fog? If not, any deals on the HID headlights and standard LED fog replacements together as a kit?


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

.yuk. said:


> Any other options for the fogs? I'm interested in purchasing the HID plug and play for our '12 Tiguan, they look great. Got a yellowish fog? If not, any deals on the HID headlights and standard LED fog replacements together as a kit?


I put a set of these in my foglights and I'm super happy with them! No CEL's, they still function as the turning/parking lights at low speeds/etc. https://www.diodedynamics.com/h8-slf-led-bulbs.html










Diode vs. stock


----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a '12 Tiguan so I don't think it uses the H8 in the fog. I need to check.


----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)

Does anyone have issues with one of the bulb holders not sitting right and the bulb go between working and not working all the time? I spent hours putting these in and one of mine will work fine for a day or 2 then throw the dash light on and not work. :banghead:


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

.yuk. said:


> Does anyone have issues with one of the bulb holders not sitting right and the bulb go between working and not working all the time? I spent hours putting these in and one of mine will work fine for a day or 2 then throw the dash light on and not work. :banghead:


If you're referring to the halogen to LED bulb, low-beam upgrade, apply a couple thin cut strips of double-sided foam tape to the adapter rings (holders).
That should secure them. Mine have been trouble-free for 8 months.


----------

